# [V] Hitman 2016 PC-Key



## CoDBFgamer (11. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich verkaufe hier einen PC-Key für "Hitman Die komplette erste Season".

Ich habe mir zwar bereits im März das komplette Hitman als Key gekauft, doch als Hitman Fan konnte ich dem kürzlich erschienenen tollen Steelbook einfach nicht widerstehen und musste nochmals zugreifen.  
Da ich den enthaltenen Key nicht benötige, möchte ich ihn hier anbieten.

Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, sind noch ein paar Extras dabei.
- Bonusmission - Erdrutsch, The Icon & Auf Sand Gebaut
- Requiem Blood Money-Pack
- Original Soundtrack 
- Dokumentation "The Making of Hitman"

Preislich möchte ich gerne *27,- €*. Bezahlung per PayPal oder Überweisung. Abholung des Keys wäre natürlich auch möglich (PLZ: 74XXX).  

Bei Interesse einfach melden 

CoDBFgamer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (23. Februar 2017)

Preis-Update.


----------

